# Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht



## pITTT (5. Februar 2012)

*Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

Hallo, habe mir vor kurzem einen Denon 1612 und zwei GLE 490 zugelegt.. zur Zeit betreibe ich noch einen etwas älteren Sub von Elac, nichts besonderes... würde mir gerne demnächst einen passenden Sub für meine GLE 490 kaufen.. nur die Frage welchen.. ich möchte einen Sub, der wirklich tief in den Basskeller geht für Filme, aber auch bei Musik einen präzisen und knackigen Bass hat wenn ich beim Musikhören mal Lust auf extra Bass habe .. wobei er hauptsächlich eher für Filme zugeschaltet wird.. Kraftreserven sollte er auch haben.. am liebsten würde ich mir einen Canton Sub 8 oder 10 kaufen, da er auch optisch zu meinen FL passen würde, allerdings habe ich schon mehrfach gelesen, dass es den Cantons an Tiefgang fehlt.. welche könntet ihr mir empfehlen und warum?

Zimmergröße: ~28m²
Receiver: Denon 1612
FL: Canton GLE 490
Budget: 400€  evtl. etwas mehr

LG


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

schau dich mal hier um http://www.mindaudio.de/index.php?page=shop.browse&category_id=6&option=com_virtuemart&Itemid=19

Die XTZ Subs sind sehr zu empfehlen, da guter Tiefgang und Präzision.

Falls es was von Canton sein soll dann kann ich dir den AS 125 SC empfehlen, den gibts als Auslaufmodell. Spielt bei Musik schön präzise macht sehr viel Pegel geht aber nicht so Tief wie der XTZ

EDIT: sry hab das mit der Farbe übersehen, allerdings gibts in dem Preisbereich nichts besseres als die XTZ 
        der Canton wär aber auch ne gute Option


----------



## pITTT (5. Februar 2012)

XTZ ist mir auch schon oft über den weg gelaufen, gibts da nen bestimmten zu empfehlen?
Wie sieht es mit subs von Klipsch aus? Da hab ich auch schon viel gutes gelesen?


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

ja der RW12d sollte da passen, geht aber ähnlich Tief wie der Canton, macht auch gut Pegel, mehr kann ich dir zu dem allerdings nicht sagen

bei XTZ den 12.16 der sollte in deinen Preisrahmen passen.


----------



## Caspar (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

Wie siehts denn mit Selbstbau aus? 

Ausserdem:
Was ist Tiefang deiner Definition nach? (Hz)
Präzision und Tiefgang schließen sich gewissermaßen aus. "Präzision" und "knackig" benötigen eine leichte Membran derren Resonanzfrequenz logischerweise weiter oben liegt und unter der Resonanzfrequenz sollte man nicht abstimmen.
Tiefgang dagegen benötigt eine schwere Membran derren Resonanzfrequenz niedriger liegt. 

Kommen für dich auch zwei Subwoofer in Frage? Bei richtiger Aufstellung werden dann Raummoden nicht so stark angeregt, das erhöht die Präzision, ausserdem steigt der Pegel.
Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau
An das Modul solltest du sogar zwei Subs hängen können da es bis 2Ohm Last stabil ist.


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

Wenn es ein Sub von Canton sein soll, dann nicht unter einem AS 125 (ca. 450 €) oder dem Nachfolger Sub 12 (ca. 650 €).

Die kleineren Modelle sind für die GLE470 bzw. GLE430/420 gemacht. 

Erst diese beiden haben ordentlich Pegel. Der Tiefgang ist nicht sooo doll. Geht linear bis 30hz runter. Dafür ist aber die Pegelfestigkeit um einiges höher. Ich habe mich jedenfalls nicht beschweren können, als ich den AS 125 noch hatte. 

XTZ ist eine Alternative, wenngleich meines Erachtens eher für Musik, als Heimkino gemacht. Der Rest (Klipsch, Nubert) dürfte zu teuer sein, wenngleich die für HK verdammt gut geeignet sind.


----------



## pITTT (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

@ Caspar:
Ja über Selbstbau habe ich auch schon mal nachgedacht, bastele ja gern, allerdings habe ich im Bereich Hifi null Erfahrung.. bin mir nicht sicher ob ich das riskieren soll 400€ auszugeben und nachher Murks zu machen..
Zwei Subwoofer kommen erstmal nicht in Frage, 1. nicht genügend Kohle vorhanden und 2. würde meine Holde da extrem rum stressen wenn zu den ja schon so "hässlichen" "sch..." Boxen  noch zwei "hässliche" schwarze Kästen dazu kommen 

@ Pokerclock:
tja ich tue mir da echt schwer mich für einen Sub zu entscheiden, bei dem einen dies, bei dem anderen das... wie gesagt, sie sollten hauptächlich perfekt für HK sein, und dann erst gut für Musik, da ich im Grunde schon nen schönen Bass bei den GLE 490 habe für Musik zu hören, besonders bei nem höheren Pegel.. nur manchmal soll es eben auch mal bei Musik richtig wackeln
schwanke eben nun zwischen dem Canton AS 125, dem XTZ 12.16 und dem Klipsch RW-12d .. alle bewegen sich ja relativ im gleichen Preisniveau +- 30€ ... nur welchen nehmen, für mir alle 3 gleichzeitig zu bestellen und zu testen reicht die Kohle nicht..


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

da der Sub hauptsächlich fürs Heimkino genutzt werden soll und dazu noch hohe Pegel gefordert sein sollen solltest du dich zwischen dem Klipsch und dem Canton entscheiden. 
Die dürften klanglich etwa beide in der selben Liga spielen. Allerdings geht der Klipsch etwas tiefer, der Canton ist dafür besser verarbeitet und bringt eine Digitalendstufe mit einigen Raumanpassungmöglichkeiten mit, am besten du schaust dir mal den Erfahrungsbericht von Pokerclock zum AS125 an


----------



## Bier (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*



Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> [...]am besten du schaust dir mal den Erfahrungsbericht von Pokerclock zum AS125 an


 Jo wollte ich auch grad vorschlagen http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/sound-hifi/74471-erfahrungsbericht-canton-125-sc-subwoofer.html


----------



## pITTT (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

Ja super, hab mir das gerade mal angeschaut.. klingt sehr interessant .. das einzige was mich unsicher macht ist, dass ich zwar einen breit gestreuten Musikgeschmack habe, ich aber zu 70% HipHop etc höre, wie zb The Roots, MosDef, Talib Kweli... und ich da so etwas aus dem Erfahrungsbericht raus glesen habe, dass er sich dafür nur bedingt eignet.. oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*



			
				Caspar;3925557 
Präzision und Tiefgang schließen sich gewissermaßen aus. [/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt ganze seltene ausnahmen, das ist nicht die Goldene Regel was du schreibst


----------



## Caspar (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

Joar... die Ausnahmen sind leider oft teuer. 

Hätte sonst wohl schon einige davon rumstehen:
https://www.intertechnik.de/Shop/La...cs/_71711_H135-SB34NRX75-6_1768,de,6383,53004

@ PITT

Murks ist da kaum möglich, ganz besonders wenn du einen Bausatz wählst.  Es sei denn du meinst die Optik, aber auch da gibts simple Methoden mit tollem Ergebnis!


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

Teuer ?? 180€ ist doch billig für nen Chassis wenns das schaft was es verspricht. Ich hab für meinen jetz über das Doppelte gezahlt, gebraucht und das war nen mega schnäppchen .... allerdings auch so extremst selten


----------



## pITTT (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

@ Caspar
um wieviel besser ist denn dann ein selbstgebauter Sub? Muss ja einen Unterschied zu gekauften Subs geben, sonst wärst du ja nicht so angetan davon und es würde nicht solche Bausätze geben..
was kämen denn noch für Kosten auf den von dir genannten Bausatz hinzu? http://www.lautsprechershop.de/index_hifi_de.htm?http://www.lautsprechershop.de/hifi/sub_awm12.htm
hab eben auch null Erfahrung mit Holzverarbeitung


----------



## Gast12348 (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

Natürlich nicht, dazu brauchst noch Holz, Kleinkram zum verarbeiten, und möglicherweise und noch eine Endstufe je nachdem. 

Ich rede allerdings jetz nur allein vom Chassis Preis, und das mit 180€ schon billig, natürlich gibts auch noch andere billig gute Chassis, als bsp Mivoc AWM 124 
Strassacker: Lautsprecher - Boxen - Selbstbau


----------



## Pokerclock (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*



pITTT schrieb:


> Ja super, hab mir das gerade mal angeschaut.. klingt sehr interessant .. das einzige was mich unsicher macht ist, dass ich zwar einen breit gestreuten Musikgeschmack habe, ich aber zu 70% HipHop etc höre, wie zb The Roots, MosDef, Talib Kweli... und ich da so etwas aus dem Erfahrungsbericht raus glesen habe, dass er sich dafür nur bedingt eignet.. oder habe ich das falsch verstanden?



HipHop/Rap war kein Problem für den AS 125. Was er nicht unbedingt haben wollte waren Techno-Beats, die gewollt übersteuert gespielt wurden. Zumindest bei Elektronischer Musik, sollte man vorher genauer hinhören. Das kann man notfalls aber auch mit einer Wandnahen und damit "dröhnenden" Position ausgleichen.


----------



## pITTT (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> HipHop/Rap war kein Problem für den AS 125. Was er nicht unbedingt haben wollte waren Techno-Beats, die gewollt übersteuert gespielt wurden. Zumindest bei Elektronischer Musik, sollte man vorher genauer hinhören. Das kann man notfalls aber auch mit einer Wandnahen und damit "dröhnenden" Position ausgleichen.



nun ja, wenn das so ist, ist der AS 125 natürlich schon sehr verlockend für mich, Elektromucke höre ich eher weniger, ab und zu mal die Kalkbrenners, das wars aber auch schon.. leider finde ich den AS 125 nur für 469€ Elektrowelt24 - Onlineshop & Versand fr HiFi und Heimkino - Canton AS 125 SC *schwarz oder silber* Canton AS 125 SC *schwarz oder silber* 02097 ... ist natürlich schon ein Batzen Euronen für ein Auslaufmodell... müsste ich mal ein paar Elektroriesen abklappern um vielleicht ein Schnäppchen zu finden

von dem Design und Abmessungen würde mir der Sub 12 natürlich eher zusagen, aber auch wieder teurer


----------



## Skysnake (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn es ein Sub von Canton sein soll, dann nicht unter einem AS 125 (ca. 450 €) oder dem Nachfolger Sub 12 (ca. 650 €).
> 
> Die kleineren Modelle sind für die GLE470 bzw. GLE430/420 gemacht.
> 
> ...


 
Also ich hab ja den SUB*8!* hier stehen, und ich finde es als ausreichend. Er fügt sich halt SEHR harmonisch ins Gesamtbild mit den GLE490.2 ein. Selbst bei Musik hab ich ihn meistens an. Gibt nur wenige Lieder, wo er mir dann wirklich auffällt, dass der SUB läuft, und eben stört. hab halt 110Hz als Übergangfrequenz genommen. Da fügt sich dann bei meiner Musik alles sehr harmonisch zusammen.

Der SUB12 und auch der AS125 sind halt schon ein anderes Kaliber. Allein schon die Ausmaße sind schon ein gutes Stück größer, aber eben auch ein gutes Stück teurer als der SUB12. 

Ich geb Pokerclock aber recht, das der SUB6 für die 490er etwas zwiespältig ist. Er geht halt nicht wirklich sehr viel weiter runter als die 490er. Dadurch das man ihn aber seperat einstellen kann, wird der Bassbereich doch deutlich verbessert meiner Meinung nach. Also +1 bis 2 dB reichen bei mir schon aus, um den Bass schön zu betonen. Alles darüber hinaus ist schon wieder zu viel des guten.

Dabei spielt der SUB6 sehr präzise, was mir gefällt, und die Wände kann man noch immer gut mit ihm wackeln lassen  Also ich glaube nicht, das, sollte man Nachbarn haben, jemals mit ihm wirklich in Verlegenheit kommen sollte, weil man nicht genug Pegel hat.


----------



## pITTT (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

tja, ich meine den sub 8 und 10 gibt es ja auch noch..


----------



## Caspar (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

Er ist exakt 35,4% besser. ^^

Bei dem Bausatz ist alles dabei, du benötigst nur noch Holz. 

@ dfence
Rate was im AWM12 steckt.


----------



## Skysnake (5. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

Hab grad nochmal nachgeschaut, ist der SUB8! nicht der SUB6. Preislich ist zwischen den nen kein großer Unterschied, aber der SUB8 soll doch deutlich tiefer kommen, und da ich dies bei dem schon grenzwertig aber ok finde, was man an Tiefgang gewinnt, würde ich den SUB6 mal außen vor lassen.


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

Wenn man sich schon bei den kleinen Subs umschaut, sollte man zwei davon nehmen. Stichwort Raummoden. 110hz ist aber schon eine sehr hohe Übergangsfrequenz selbst für HK. Ist der Sub exakt mittig zwischen den LS? Dann würde das gehen, ansonsten kannst du die Position vom Sub orten und das ist schlecht.

Kleine Subs gehen natürlich auch, aber dann muss man mit extremen Einbrüchen bei Pegel und Tiefgang leben. Das geht meiner Ansicht nur, wenn grundsätzlich nicht lauter als 70-80 DB gehört wird und der Sub nur dazu verwendet wird, um den ohne vorhandenen Frequenzbereich von 40-80 hz nochmal etwas lauter zu gestalten.

Wenn es aber auch ein kleiner tut, würde ich (wenn es dir optisch passt) woanders kaufen: Nubert - nuBox AW-441 Aktiv-Subwoofer

Die holen für ihre Größe wohl noch am meisten Tiefgang raus. Den Angaben darf man übrigens Vertrauen. Wenn da 29hz als untere Grenzfrequenz stehen, dann ist das auch so. Anders, als bei Canton...


----------



## Skysnake (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

Ne, er steht seitlich an der Wand, ziemlich bescheiden in der Ecke neben der Couche. Ich hör also nur die Reflektionen. Dadurch ist er auch nahezu nicht ortbar. Da muss man schon SEHR genau hinhören. Damit leb ich aber lieber, als das ich ihn raus höre im Sinne von unharmonischem Übergang.

Mit Raummoden habe ich aber wirklich etwas zu kämpfen. An meiner Hauptsitzposition alles Supi, 20cm daneben, absolute hölle  Fällt aber nur bei Musik auf. In Filmen gehts dann auch an den anderen Sitzpositionen, aber für Musik hab ich wirklich nur 2-3 ganz eng umrissene Bereiche wo man vernünftig hören kann. Hab ich wohl "glück" gehabt, dass das mit meiner bevorzugten Sitzposition zusammen fällt.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*



Pokerclock schrieb:


> Wenn es aber auch ein kleiner tut, würde ich (wenn es dir optisch passt) woanders kaufen: Nubert - nuBox AW-441 Aktiv-Subwoofer
> 
> Die holen für ihre Größe wohl noch am meisten Tiefgang raus. Den Angaben darf man übrigens Vertrauen. Wenn da 29hz als untere Grenzfrequenz stehen, dann ist das auch so. Anders, als bei Canton...


 
naja ganz ehrlich, den Aw441 auf 28 qm²? das kannste vergessen, vorallem da hohe Pegel gefordert sind


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

Dann sollte man sich erst recht von den Sub 8 und 10 verabschieden.  Notfalls kann man den Nubert noch zurückschicken innerhalb von vier Wochen.


----------



## Skysnake (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

Ich hab ~30qm und der SUB8 reicht da locker um die Nachbarn instant vor der Tür stehen zu haben


----------



## Pokerclock (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

Ich habe etwas anderes auch nicht erwartet. 30m² sind bei diesen Modellen noch im Rahmen.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

naja vllt hab ich auch einfach zu hohe ansprüche mir hat ja nichmal n AS 125 auf 16qm² gereicht


----------



## CPU-GPU (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

Hätte auch noch zwei modelle die ich einfach mal mit rein werfe  Ich weiss, teufel, da kommen warscheinlich gleich wieder n paar aus ihren löchern gekrochen, aber ich habe selbst schon einige teufel subs gehört und finde dass die subs für ihr geld durchaus gut taugen 

Aktiv-Subwoofer T 1000 SW - Lautsprecher Teufel

Suche - Lautsprecher Teufel

Rückgaberecht hast du bei teufel ja 2 monate zwecks der daueraktion "Probehören", also auch hier keine panik


----------



## sipsap (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*



Bl4cKr4iN schrieb:


> naja vllt hab ich auch einfach zu hohe ansprüche mir hat ja nichmal n AS 125 auf 16qm² gereicht


 
das sollte dann aber eig an was anderem gelegen haben  sprich phase oder moden.


----------



## Bl4cKr4iN (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*



sipsap schrieb:


> das sollte dann aber eig an was anderem gelegen haben  sprich phase oder moden.



ne, die aufstellung war gut, Moden waren zwar da aber erträglich, beim Heimkino hat das gewisse etwas gefehlt, und zwar Druck 
Außerdem ging ihm bei Partys gern mal die Puste aus. Klar dafür war er ja nicht gemacht, deshalb hab ich ja jetzt einen der beides kann. Mächtig Druck, Präzision, Pegel und ausreichend Tiefgang (-3b @25 Hz) so Tief kommt er allerdings in meinem kleinen Raum vorerst sowieso nicht


----------



## sipsap (6. Februar 2012)

*AW: Subwoofer für meine GLE 490 gesucht*

kann ich mir echt kaum vorstellen bei 16sqrm, es sei denn du brauchst pegel der zu spontanem stuhlgang anregt


----------



## Bier (7. Februar 2012)

Also bei Filmen taugen die Teufelsubs durchaus was (meine Meinung). Bei Musik ist das natürlich Geschmacksache, aber ich denke wenn man die Trennfrequenz nicht zu hoch einstellt, könnte sich das schon gut anhören.


----------

